# Genügt für mich ...



## francisgranada

Hola a todos.

Alguién me ha escrito la siguiente frase: "Genügt für mich Deutsch".

Contexto:
El autor de esta frase quiso decir algo en el sentido de que "le basta el alemán, porque no tiene tiempo para estudiar (también) otras lenguas extranjeras" (visto que ahora trabaja en Alemania).

Pregunta:
La citada expresión no me parece correcta, pues quiero preguntaros ¿cuál sería la expresión adecuada?
(Tal vez ¿"Es genügt mir das Deutsch(e)"? ...)

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tonerl

francisgranada said:


> El autor de esta frase quiso decir algo en el sentido de que "le basta el alemán, porque no tiene tiempo para estudiar (también) otras lenguas extranjeras" (visto que ahora trabaja en Alemania).



Mein Deutsch genügt/reicht mir, weil ich keine Zeit habe, auch andere Fremdsprachen zu studieren/(er)lernen.
_le basta el alemán, porque no tiene tiempo para estudiar (también) otras lenguas extranjeras_
Sein Deutsch genügt/reicht ihm, weil er keine Zeit hat, auch andere Fremdsprachen zu studieren/(er)lernen.

Saludos


----------



## francisgranada

Gracias. Entonces ¿_Genügt für mich Deutsch_ se puede considerar correcto? 
(Lo que no me "gusta mucho" es la falta del pronombre "es" ... )


----------



## osa_menor

"Genügt für mich Deutsch." como oracion aislada me suena muy mal. 
Diría: _Deutsch genügt mir!_
O si esta frase es parte de una oración:
Al principio de una oración: _Mir genügt Deutsch (als Fremdsprache)/Für mich genügt Deutsch, weil ..._ 
Al final de una oración: Weil ... , genügt mir Deutsch.
Aquí no me suena tan mal: _Als Fremdsprache genügt für mich Deutsch._ Pero _Als Fremdsprache genügt mir Deutsch _suena más nativo.

Un saludo


----------



## francisgranada

osa_menor said:


> Sag das mal den deutschen Schriftstellern: Google Books


Ok, pero - por lo menos en los primeros ejemplos - siempre hay un sujeto (objeto ???) expresado explícitamente: das/beides/es/er/ein Liener ... Es decir, las frases no comienzan directamente con el verbo _genügen _...

Tengo la impresión (tal vez me equivoco) que el uso de _genügt für mich _en vez de _mir genügt _es más bien una cuestión estilística, no tanto gramatical.

Bueno, volviendo a mi pregunta original: suponiendo el dicho contexto y la simple  frase (aislada) de mi ejemplo, ¿cuál es la solución "más natural"?  ¿Además, es necesario/requerido el artículo "das"? (Por motivos de énfasis, queremos que el verbo _genügen _preceda el sustantivo _Deutsch_).

_Genügt für mich (das) Deutsch
Genügt mir (das) Deutsch
Es genügt für mich (das) Deutsch
Es genügt mir (das) Deutsch
... otro ..._


----------



## osa_menor

> Genügt für mich (das) Deutsch
> Genügt mir (das) Deutsch
> Es genügt für mich (das) Deutsch *yo no diría.*
> Es genügt mir (das) Deutsch *yo no diría*.


Como diría, como frase aislada diría yo: _Deutsch genügt mir.
Genügt_ no puede comenzar la oración. Una pregunta, sí puede comenzar así.
_Es genügt mir Deutsch _tampoco es incorrecto, pero yo no lo diría.

Espero otros opiniones.


----------



## Tonerl

osa_menor said:


> Espero otros opiniones.


Es genügt für mich (das) Deutsch *yo no diría.* (yo tampoco)
Es genügt mir (das) Deutsch *yo no diría*.(yo tampoco de esta manera)

Quizá se pueda redactar de nuevo:
Es genügt mir (das) Deutsch, das/was ich gelernt/studiert habe,
um  mich verständlich ausdrücken zu können.

Qué te parece ?
Saludos


----------

